# Concrete Paver Installation Advice



## izzicat (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm in the planning stages of installing pavers over my existing concrete slab pool deck. Existing slab is in good shape, but the whole area is in need of an upgrade. I will be installing 8mm pavers around the pool edge (free form / kidney shaped) and around the outer perimeter. These perimeter pavers will be put down with adhesive. Interior pavers will be 6mm on top of sand to level to the perimeter stones.

My question is regarding the outer edges of the perimeter stones. Since the slab is roughly kidney shaped, the bulk of the stones will butt together at the inner points, and have a wider gap on the outer edge (to make the curve). I'm planning on using polymeric(sp?) sand, but how do I keep the sand in place till it sets up? I figure on the pool edge I could put something temporary, possibly even duct tape?, until the joint sets. On the outer edge, I was thinking "typical" lawn edging, but none of that stuff seems tall enough. I've got a situation where I have decorative pebbles that come up to the edge of the existing 4" concrete slab. So that means the tops of the pavers are going to be 8mm above that. Most lawn edging is not near that tall. 

The only thing I can come up with on the outer edge is to get the thin L-shaped edging and install it backwards, with the lip of the L going UNDER the pavers and using glue/tapcons to hold it in place. I'm pretty clueless on the inside/pool edge.

I was really hoping to avoid the whole "morter bed" approach.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Take a look at these sites for some info…

http://www.brockwhite.com/0p14i2140c797/brickstop-beast-paver-edging-plastic/

http://www.google.ca/search?q=Edging+for+pavers&hl=en&sa=G&noj=1&prmd=v&source=univ&tbs=vid:1&tbo=u&ei=0917TIKnN4G78gbYoeCOBw&oi=video_result_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CDUQqwQwAw


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

you should really cut the pavers on the curves- so each cut will be wedge-shaped and you won't have the large gaps. Rent a tile saw- your finished job will look much nicer.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

izzicat said:


> I'm in the planning stages of installing pavers over my existing concrete slab pool deck. Existing slab is in good shape, but the whole area is in need of an upgrade. I will be installing 8mm pavers around the pool edge (free form / kidney shaped) and around the outer perimeter. These perimeter pavers will be put down with adhesive. Interior pavers will be 6mm on top of sand to level to the perimeter stones.
> 
> My question is regarding the outer edges of the perimeter stones. Since the slab is roughly kidney shaped, the bulk of the stones will butt together at the inner points, and have a wider gap on the outer edge (to make the curve).
> 
> ...


 
Posting a few pics would probably get you a little more detail info as well.


----------

